# Towbar for Rapido 90 series



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm seriously tempted to buy a new Rapido 9083 with the heavy chassis option. I'd like a towbar fitted but the Rapido option for this series is over £1900 (ouch).

It's an Alko chassis and, as you Rapido experts will know, there's no chassis extensions under the garage. This will no doubt mean that the towbar must have to be a fairly substantial structure to connect to the chassis.

Does anybody know of a cheaper solution than Rapido's option?
For my peace of mind, it needs to be type approved and not an eyesore.

I recently spoke to a well known UK motorhome towbar supplier and whilst he was helpful and could undoubtedly fit one, he was also non commital on whether his towbar would be type approved.

All suggestions welcomed.

Mike


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I removed a towbar from our 7066DF which will be very similar to the one you'll require. Ours is not the heavy chassis so I removed it to save payload (it weighs getting on for 100kg).

You're right that it's a very hefty beast, has to be strong as the extension from the chassis is considerable. It also requires the rear Alko chassis cross-member to be shortened. Ours was fitted from new but I don't think it was the official Rapido pattern.

I would think you'd be able to get one made and fitted for half the cost of the Rapido one, if not less. Speak to Richard or Paul at Rapido Wokingham, they'll have an idea of the likely cost.


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Cant help with your problem except to say I have a towbar goingfor free off my Rapido 972m (Merc chassis) if anyone interested. Sa(lisbury area.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> G7UXG said:
> 
> 
> > It's an Alko chassis and, as you Rapido experts will know, there's no chassis extensions under the garage. This will no doubt mean that the towbar must have to be a fairly substantial structure to connect to the chassis.
> ...


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Got a type approved towbar fitted to out AT Scout by these guys

http://www.watling-towbars.co.uk/motorhome_towbars.html

Substantial piece of kit and they did a great job


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I would go to Watling as well. They fitted a type approved Towbar together with the electrics for Towbars to Towcars to my Pilote - they also fitted one for the AutoSleeper I had. A really good job, but no cheap


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

I fitted a Watling towbar so I could fit/use a bike rack. Easy to fit and came pre-drilled etc but connecting the electrics concentrated the mind (especially with an incorrect wiring diagram) but despite that I am very pleased and only £330 delivered to Guernsey (VAT free of course). Look at their website and you can download all the spec sheets etc.

Alan


----------



## rapidom (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello Mike,
I suggest that seeing as you are based in Chester area? try Mick Parkinson Towbars, he is excellent and used to work on Hymers at Preston website http://motorhometowbarslancashire.co.uk 
Contact 01772 634215, 07887 997653

I had one fitted to our Rapido 990M and it was superbly done, I chose all naked galvanised steel section, (no painting required, but white/grey powder coating available over the galvanised) exceptionally well built, not clunky or weird looking, just a straight bar across the back and with reinforced bracing to boost the strength up in the middle of a fairly long frame. Hope that helps you and other Rapido owners.
Peter.


----------

